# Glee "Rocky Horror Glee Show" (10/26/10, Spoilers)



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I sort of wish they would've dropped at least one of the songs and did the whole version of "Science Fiction Double Feature." That was actually quite good...I liked that they even redid the whole lips opening from Rocky Horror. I would've dropped either "Dammit Janet" or "There's A Light (Over At Frankenstein Place)."

I also particularly liked "Time Warp." I've seen a lot of complaint from long-time Rocky Horror fans about Quinn's Magenta in that performance, but I actually thought it was a nice change up from the way Patricia Quinn performed it in the movie. I noticed they rearranged the song to give some of the Riff Raff parts to Brad, but I think that too was good... Chris Colfer doesn't have the same sort of "growl" to his voice to do that type of singing, he's much more melodic.

John Stamos actually did pretty good with "Hot Patootie." I mean, I knew he had a decent singing voice... his character way back in "Full House" was a singer as well... but it was still a nice surprise. Not an easy song to sing.

Overall, a pretty good episode, and they did pretty well at dealing with the fact that some of the material really is generally too risque for a high school glee club to perform, and even somewhat too risque for prime time. (I think that Emma was right in that Figgins really would never have allowed the performance in the first place, edits or no.)

Edit: forgot to mention - loved that Barry Bostwick and Meat Loaf had cameo appearances in this! Nice touch!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Fun episode! We enjoyed it.

Noticed that Brittany sang a couple of times even.

Would like to have seen more of Barry Bostwick & Meatloaf.

Also saw Mark Salling (Puck) in the credits, even though he wasn't in the episode.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I gotta say, I'm loving watching the reaction of the really hard-core Rocky Horror fans who are seriously flipping out at the mere thought of Glee doing Rocky Horror. Granted, there don't seem to be a LOT of them, but they sure are cranky.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I thought it was just sort of ok, but Time Warp was great.

Z


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I am not an RPH person at all. Not that I dislike it, rather it's something I've never gotten into and never had a desire too.

I thought the episode was fine. And frankly, I am glad I don't have "baggage" to carry that might have skewed my thoughts on the show.


Loved Brittany and Santana spying in on Emma and Will rehersing. I suppose that is part of the number? But even without knowing that, it still worked because I know Santana and Brittany.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I liked it and now thanks to Rocky Horror, my wife is a confirmed Gleek.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know if I would categorize myself as a die hard Rocky fan or not - but that was pretty disappointing considering how much I was looking forward to it...

I mean why bother if you are going to cut the word
"transexual"
or the one I just don't get 
changing - 
heavy petting leads to bed wetting to
heavy sweating leads to bad fretting?????? 
really? 
in a song called toucha toucha touch me?

Rocky Horror Sacrilege.

on the other hand... 
- who knew shu had such a bod. 
Yeow!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

p.s. - John Stamos was supposed to play Frank-n-Furter and there is even a demo floating around but FOX censored it.

BIHF.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I mean why bother if you are going to cut the word
> "transexual"


I agree. "Transvestite" is OK, but "transsexual" is not? That one baffled me a bit. (If anything, it should be the opposite... "transsexual" is considered by many to be a legitimate medical condition, whereas "transvestite" is, AFAIK, just a fetish.)


> or the one I just don't get
> changing -
> heavy petting leads to bed *seat* wetting to
> heavy sweating leads to bad fretting??????
> ...


Fixed your quote.

Well, there would have been no way for the original words to pass standards and practices... but even with the censoring they did, it's STILL a very dirty song, and the changes only muted that a little bit. While I liked Jayma Mays' performance of the song, it was still a little frustrating that they went as far as they did, but weren't able to go all the way with the song. You almost want to say to them, do it right or go home.

Yet... I don't know that I would've wanted them to drop the song. I don't know. I've sort of got mixed feelings about it.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I sort of wish they would've dropped at least one of the songs and did the whole version of "Science Fiction Double Feature." That was actually quite good...I liked that they even redid the whole lips opening from Rocky Horror. I would've dropped either "Dammit Janet" or "There's A Light (Over At Frankenstein Place)."
> 
> I also particularly liked "Time Warp." I've seen a lot of complaint from long-time Rocky Horror fans about Quinn's Magenta in that performance, but I actually thought it was a nice change up from the way Patricia Quinn performed it in the movie. I noticed they rearranged the song to give some of the Riff Raff parts to Brad, but I think that too was good... Chris Colfer doesn't have the same sort of "growl" to his voice to do that type of singing, he's much more melodic.
> 
> ...


I pretty much agree with everything you said. I was a little concerned after listening to the songs this week, but the show actually put them together very well.

Any one else see Emma in a completely different light now? (YUM!)

Guess that Santana is still needing some "companionship" with Puck still in Juvi.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> p.s. - John Stamos was supposed to play Frank-n-Furter and there is even a demo floating around but FOX censored it.
> 
> BIHF.


Apparently the first part of your post is accurate... but the "demo" you refer to is some UK band called "Spit like this," and was mis-attributed (accidentally or deliberately, not sure which) to John Stamos by some Glee blogs.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am not reading the posts, but I came to yell - my tivo didn't record this for some reason. I had it set and when I checked I was getting raising hope but didn't get glee. I want to watch this!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Loved Brittany and Santana spying in on Emma and Will rehersing. I suppose that is part of the number? But even without knowing that, it still worked because I know Santana and Brittany.


Yes, they are spied on via video monitor during the scene in the movie.

I wouldn't have known that, but I looked and it's on Netflix streaming so I checked out the numbers there.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Can't say that I really enjoyed it a whole lot. The songs were fine but the story of Will doing it all to impress Emma was worthless. I hated it earlier in the season when he bought a new car to impress her and now I disliked this. His character is coming off so badly that it's hard for me to even root for him to win Emma back.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I was kind of disappointed that Puck/Sallin didn't play Eddie performing Hot Patootie but Stamos pulls it off.

And yes, Kurt as Frankenfurter is too easy but I would have liked to see him take a run at Sweet Transvestite or I Can Make You a Man.

Loved the Barry Bostwick and Meat Loaf cameo.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Should I just delete this thing now if I've never seen Rocky Horror?

I know...sacrilege, right? I tried watching it by myself and barely lasted 15 minutes, and I haven't had the opportunity to partake in the full group experience yet.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Kurt OWNED as Riff Raff.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I am constantly amazed by what songs are allowed to be performed in prime time and what are not. Hetero pop and rap can seemingly get by with anything from murder, rape, assault, all manner of sex, and they cannot sing about a transexual?
I don't find it too risque for prime time at all- and even then it's the frightened adults reading the lyrics and parsing every word- the kids just sing along and don't give a crap.
Makes no sense to me except that parents seem determined to pass on to their children an inability to talk about things foreign to them. It's not that hard to explain.

What I do find inappropriate is Santana's hitting on Carl- how can that be OK?
And Wil is just creepy. 100% smarm.
Glee needs to decide if it is a mature audiences show that happens to be set in a high school or a teen/preteen and family show. Until they get that sorted out it is always going to be weird in how it chooses to present what. It's as if the music is PG, but the show is TV 14.

And maybe I missed it but what possible reason could there ever be for a female Dr. Frank?
She sang it well, but aside from that I just did not get it.
It's *Halloween*-- people dress up.
Duh.
A male Dr. Frank seems essential to me- not Kurt- I mean, really bad stereotype.
But Stamos would have been fine and *Puck would have absolutely killed it.*

ETA:
Interesting piece about the episode.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Should I just delete this thing now if I've never seen Rocky Horror?
> 
> I know...sacrilege, right? I tried watching it by myself and barely lasted 15 minutes, and I haven't had the opportunity to partake in the full group experience yet.


I was hoping someone who had not seen RHPS would comment. It definately helps to know the story to appreciate this episode. But I would watch it all the way through. The best songs IMHO (Touch-a, Touch-a, Touch Me and Time Warp) are at the end.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Santana: [Brittany], what are you dressing up as for Halloween?
Brittany: I am going as a peanut allergy! 

LOVED the Bostwick & MeatLoaf cameos! :up::up:

Loved the Sue Sylvester mini-me! "If you don't give me some chocolate, I will cut you!" 

And I did love Emma getting down and dirrrrrrty with Will-DAMN! You go girl!

I loved it all-I am a BIG RHPS fan from back in the day and I loved it all. I understand they had to edit some of it but they snuck some stuff in I never thought they'd get away with...so good for them.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I thought it was great hearing Jayma sing Toucha... I remember reading someplace that that was her audition song for Glee.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> John Stamos actually did pretty good with "Hot Patootie." I mean, I knew he had a decent singing voice... his character way back in "Full House" was a singer as well... but it was still a nice surprise. Not an easy song to sing.


Just FYI, Stamos played for The Beach Boys for many years and is a very talented/Multi-instrument musician.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I would categorize myself as a fan of Rocky Horror. We went to the theater every week in HS that showed it and I dated the girl who played Magenta in front of the screen for a while. Magenta holds a special place for me she is my favorite character, Dianna Agron was a terrible Magenta, I think Santana was a better choice but would have liked to hear her sing. I think the combo of Brittany and Jenna were fine as Columbia. 

Did not get the whole scene with Emma singing, she did a good job but it was his rehearsal for Eddie shouldn't he have sang? 

I guess for the most part I just thought it was uneven. However I think Colfer as Riff Raff and Artie as Dr. Scott were perfect choices.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

There's no chance that they'll actually release a complete Rocky Horror Picture Show with the Glee cast, is there? I would actually buy it from iTunes if they did that.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> There's no chance that they'll actually release a complete Rocky Horror Picture Show with the Glee cast, is there? I would actually buy it from iTunes if they did that.


Probably not, but the full versions of the songs they did perform are up there now. Unfortunately, they're the bowdlerized versions, including the noted edits to "Touch-a" and "Sweet Transvestite."


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Langree said:


> Just FYI, Stamos played for The Beach Boys for many years and is a very talented/Multi-instrument musician.


He also just finished a long run on Broadway in "Bye Bye Birdie"


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

Stamos also had a decent run on Broadway as the Master of Ceremonies in Caberet. Not quiet the same as Frank-N-Furter, but as close as you can get.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I have been waiting for John Stamos to throw down on Will since the day after last season's finale, when they announced him in the role.

Sigh.

I heart John Stamos.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Loved the Barry Bostwick and Meat Loaf cameo.


I knew one of the guys from the radio station was Barry Bostwick, but was the other guy Meatloaf? Wow, I absolutely did not recognize him!!!

Gerry

P. S. I know a lot of people like the Sue Sylvester character but frankly I find her very boring! I mean the ONLY thing she does is mean spirited. Yeah, she's got a soft spot for her sister and the special member of the cherios, but come on. EVERY thing else she does is evil and again, at least to me, the same old thing. And how dumb is Will? In this episode he reminded me of the Robinson family in Lost In Space where the evil Dr. Smith would constantly do bad things to them and then two minutes later they would trust him like he was their best friend. So here Sue says she wants to help Will and he falls for it hook line and sinker!!!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Gerryex said:


> ...In this episode he reminded me of the Robinson family in Lost In Space where the evil Dr. Smith would constantly do bad things to them and then two minutes later they would trust him like he was their best friend. So here Sue says she wants to help Will and he falls for it hook line and sinker!!!


And everybody in the school can sing and dance like a pro. Welcome to Glee!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Well, there would have been no way for the original words to pass standards and practices... but even with the censoring they did, it's STILL a very dirty song, and the changes only muted that a little bit. While I liked Jayma Mays' performance of the song, it was still a little frustrating that they went as far as they did, but weren't able to go all the way with the song. You almost want to say to them, do it right or go home.


The thing I found disturbing about that song is that I couldn't help thinking that if they actually performed the play, it would be Rachel singing it to Mr. Schu. That's just wrong.


mwhip said:


> Did not get the whole scene with Emma singing, she did a good job but it was his rehearsal for Eddie shouldn't he have sang?


Will was rehearsing for the part of Rocky, not Eddie, and the whole reason he wanted to "rehearse" was to get close to Emma, not to actually practice his part.


----------



## full_heart (May 13, 2005)

It's probably mean but I laughed so hard when Sue was talking to Meatloaf and Barry Bostwick and the looks on their faces when she said they threw toast at her and her sister when they went to the midnight showing!

I loved the episode while not my favorite it was really good for a dedicated to one artist ie: Madonna and Brittany Episodes. I am not a purist when it comes to Glee because you have to take in account they are going to make the song work for the singer and the subject. You can not expect them to sing exactly the same as the original artist. 

RHPS is one of my favorites, when I heard the snippets of the Glee Cast singing I was a little disappointed with it but it was actually much better than I expected when I watched the show. I was sad about Quinn singing Magenta's part in Time Warp I don't think she was the right choice for that part. I think Kurt as Riff Raff was my favorite. 

All in all I think they did a great job with what they could work with. I would have loved to have seen John Stamos play Dr. Frank but that didn't work out.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

I am a big fan of the movie. I enjoyed all the songs last night except one, Sweet Transvestite. Nothing against Amber Riley, but it sounded so completely different when sung by a female. They couldn't find a Tim Curry clone somewhere?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

full_heart said:


> It's probably mean but I laughed so hard when Sue was talking to Meatloaf and Barry Bostwick and the looks on their faces when she said they threw toast at her and her sister when they went to the midnight showing!


Yes, I was going to mention that. It was hilarious, and perfectly like Sue to take that personally.

Also, whose lips and voice were used at the beginning?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Probably not, but the full versions of the songs they did perform are up there now. Unfortunately, they're the bowdlerized versions, including the noted edits to "Touch-a" and "Sweet Transvestite."


Interesting that Stamos' Hot Patootie isn't there.
I'm assuming there's a rights/contract issue involved.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Maui said:


> Can't say that I really enjoyed it a whole lot. The songs were fine but the story of Will doing it all to impress Emma was worthless. I hated it earlier in the season when he bought a new car to impress her and now I disliked this. His character is coming off so badly that it's hard for me to even root for him to win Emma back.


I did enjoy this ep, but I agree that the stuff with Shue was worthless. They are making his character so creepy lately that I'm really starting to dislike him.



Gunnyman said:


> Kurt OWNED as Riff Raff.


:up: 


full_heart said:


> It's probably mean but I laughed so hard when Sue was talking to Meatloaf and Barry Bostwick and the looks on their faces when she said they threw toast at her and her sister when they went to the midnight showing!


That was so funny!

I was kinda disappointed that they didn't perform the entire show so that Sue could get her Emmy, but mostly so that they would have money to go to Nationals and we wouldn't have some other lame fund raiser later.


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Interesting that Stamos' Hot Patootie isn't there.
> I'm assuming there's a rights/contract issue involved.


It's there, it's just titled "Whatever Happened to Saturday Night".


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Also, whose lips and voice were used at the beginning?


I kind of thought it was Quinn - at least, it sounded like her. Speaking of Quinn, she was fine as Magenta on her few lines, but when she sang, she dropped the attitude/accent, which ruined it for me.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

And about the censorship of the songs, they explained it away by being the changes that would be made to perform it as a high school group to a high school audience, and not because it was airing on broadcast TV. Not sure if I totally buy it, but at least it was addressed.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I kind of thought it was Quinn - at least, it sounded like her. Speaking of Quinn, she was fine as Magenta on her few lines, but when she sang, she dropped the attitude/accent, which ruined it for me.


Most people attribute the singing to Santana, but you're right, it sounds a little like Quinn as well.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I'm surprised at all the accolades for Kurt as Riff Raff. What did he do other than walk around in the make up and costume? He hardly sang, and when he did, I didn't care for the way his voice sounded.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I also particularly liked "Time Warp." I've seen a lot of complaint from long-time Rocky Horror fans about Quinn's Magenta in that performance, but I actually thought it was a nice change up from the way Patricia Quinn performed it in the movie. I noticed they rearranged the song to give some of the Riff Raff parts to Brad, but I think that too was good... Chris Colfer doesn't have the same sort of "growl" to his voice to do that type of singing, he's much more melodic.


I think they had the parts sung as they were done in the original stage version (_The Rocky Horror Show_), and it was the movie version that did the actual "rearranging."



markz said:


> Would like to have seen more of Barry Bostwick & Meatloaf.
> 
> Also saw Mark Salling (Puck) in the credits, even though he wasn't in the episode.


It's "Meat Loaf" - for that matter, his current SAG credit appears to be "Meat Loaf Aday" for some reason. (I wonder why, considering it's just "Meat Loaf" in the movie.)

As for Salling's credit, the "stars" are always credited, whether they are in the episode or not.



SorenTodd said:


> I am a big fan of the movie. I enjoyed all the songs last night except one, Sweet Transvestite. Nothing against Amber Riley, but it sounded so completely different when sung by a female. They couldn't find a Tim Curry clone somewhere?


Something tells me somebody - most likely Fox Standards & Practices - had a problem with a male playing a transvestite, whereas a female playing a male transvestite isn't that much of a problem (as she's wearing "women's clothes," after all).



Graymalkin said:


> There's no chance that they'll actually release a complete Rocky Horror Picture Show with the Glee cast, is there? I would actually buy it from iTunes if they did that.


You mean do the complete soundtrack, or do the full musical on stage (or the movie version "on location"), recorded to video?

Now there's an idea - have the cast do _The Rocky Horror Show_ as next summer's tour. (Then again, I seem to recall that tours of the stage version have problems when the cast gets toast thrown at it and/or pelted with squirt gun fire - the stage version is not meant to be "interactive", especially when there's no consensus as to the "audience script.")

The only reason I am not 100% confident that "Time Warp" will be part of whatever tour they do next summer is, there tend to be quite a few pre-teens and their parents in the audience, and the parents might object to having their kids watch "that sort of thing."

-- Don


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> It's "Meat Loaf" - for that matter, his current SAG credit appears to be "Meat Loaf Aday" for some reason. (I wonder why, considering it's just "Meat Loaf" in the movie.)


Actually, it's "Meatloaf" (no space).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> Something tells me somebody - most likely Fox Standards & Practices - had a problem with a male playing a transvestite, whereas a female playing a male transvestite isn't that much of a problem (as she's wearing "women's clothes," after all).
> 
> -- Don


And let's not forget that this was shown in the first hour of prime time, traditionally dubbed the "Family Hour," and that this is a show with a large youth audience.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

kleinman said:


> It's there, it's just titled "Whatever Happened to Saturday Night".


D'oh!


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

JYoung said:


> D'oh!


Don't feel bad, I did exactly the same thing. Only figured it out by previewing all the songs up there


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> And let's not forget that this was shown in the first hour of prime time, traditionally dubbed the "Family Hour," and that this is a show with a large youth audience.


This may be on at 8 (7 here), but it's not really family friendly in a few respects.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Langree said:


> This may be on at 8 (7 here), but it's not really family friendly in a few respects.


I agree. We'd never let our kids watch it. But that doesn't change the fact that the networks S&P people have more strict standards for that first hour of primetime than later in the night.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Actually, it's "Meatloaf" (no space).


It is correctly written as two words- it's in his terms and agreements. 
"Artist shall be billed as "MEAT LOAF" ("MEAT LOAF is two (2) words).

I did notice once many years ago that the movie credits run it together but that is incorrect.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> It is correctly written as two words- it's in his terms and agreements.
> "Artist shall be billed as "MEAT LOAF" ("MEAT LOAF is two (2) words).
> 
> I did notice once many years ago that the movie credits run it together but that is incorrect.


So did they refer to him in the contract negotiations as "Mr. Loaf"?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I agree. We'd never let our kids watch it.


Totally. We may save an ep if we think they might like one of the musical numbers, but that's all they get to see.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Enjoyed the episode and got a kick out of seeing Barry and Meat Loaf. It was also a trip down memory lane because I went to High School with Ryan Murphy (who is the writer of Glee) and I have been to a midnight screening of RHPS with him and a group of friends in the 1980's.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Should I just delete this thing now if I've never seen Rocky Horror?
> 
> I know...sacrilege, right? I tried watching it by myself and barely lasted 15 minutes, and I haven't had the opportunity to partake in the full group experience yet.


Well, I've never seen RHPS, and I was completely bored the entire time. A good plot would have saved the episode, but there's not much I dislike more than the Will/Emma storyline. The humor fell flat for me this episode too, which is usually my favorite part of the show.


----------



## JoeTiVo (Jun 25, 2001)

Not a fan of the movie (never seen but short parts of it), so I'm sure why I didn't care for this episode at all. Not knowing any of the songs, really takes some of the enjoyment out of the show itself.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I was kinda disappointed that they didn't perform the entire show so that Sue could get her Emmy, but mostly so that they would have money to go to Nationals and we wouldn't have some other lame fund raiser later.


That brings up a question...how much are the "performance rights" to a show if you don't actually have any performances in public? (And you would think the cost of the rights to perform The Rocky Horror Show would be far out of reach of any public high school.)

I wonder if the writers have decided whether or not they are going to qualify for Nationals or not. If I remember correctly, Ryan Murphy said that the season finale would be at Nationals, and they would be there, but whether they would be competitors or spectators hadn't been decided yet. (I still have a feeling they won't qualify, but while they're there, either the show choir that finished ahead of them in Regionals can't perform and they take their place, or somebody didn't show up and they need New Directions to sing "just to fill some time".)

-- Don


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Maui said:


> Can't say that I really enjoyed it a whole lot. The songs were fine but the story of Will doing it all to impress Emma was worthless. I hated it earlier in the season when he bought a new car to impress her and now I disliked this. His character is coming off so badly that it's hard for me to even root for him to win Emma back.


+100

Will was one of the few likable characters in a show full of unlikable ones. And that's rapidly starting to change. :down:

I agree with the comments about the editing seeming uneven and arbitrary. I mean, what was so bad about the line "You have an itch to scratch" in Touch Me?

Now, I may be misremembering this completely, but didn't Barry Bostwick have a pretty bad stroke several years ago? If I'm remembering that right, then it looks like he's made a fantastic recovery. :up:

And I think that was a complete lack of imagination on everybody's part, casting Artie as Dr. Scott.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> I did notice once many years ago that the movie credits run it together but that is incorrect.


Yeah, that was my point. Sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

btw... the joke Artie made about Santana's "large breasts"... I know that's a running gag this season, but absent any actual large breasts it seems like they're trying to jedi-mind-trick us into believing that she's got them through the constant use of dialogue.

It's remenicent of how characters in Clooney's _Ocean's 11_ had to keep telling the audiance that Julia Roberts' character was supposed to be hot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> btw... the joke Artie made about Santana's "large breasts"... I know that's a running gag this season, but absent any actual large breasts it seems like they're trying to jedi-mind-trick us into believing that she's got them through the constant use of dialogue.


My thoughts exactly. They keep talking about Santana's breasts like they're huge and unwieldly, and I just haven't seen any evidence of that. If she's actually well endowed (whether naturally or not), her Cheerios outfit is hiding it pretty well.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

looks just fine to me


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Brittany looks hot with Columbia's haircut. She should keep that.
Kurt as Riff was spot on.
Emma's "Toucha". Yowza.
I didn't love most of the edits but I was pleasantly surprised overall.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I'm a fan of Rocky Horror..the movie and the show...and didn't find anything particularly horrible about they way they performed it, but I was driven to madness by the casual way Will decided to "put on a show!" I know this is high school fantasyland and it is stupid to even talk about it....but it doesn't work that way! 

He just decides to do the show....a sexually provocative show....and cast it with a mixture of students, random townspeople and himself, and put himself in a role where a nubile 17-year-old girl will be singing "Toucha Touch Me" to him and the only person he needs to run this by is .....the cheerleading coach???

And he asks the guidance counselor to make the costumes and BAM!...there are beautiful costumes and wigs...makeup....a set and lights and an orchestra and a crew....rights, royalties and scripts obtained somehow.....the budget had to be over 4K, and then....then...it is cancelled.

IN. WHAT. UNIVERSE??

Okay. I feel better now.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

In the same universe where they break out into a dance routine during an actual down in football, just prior to kicking a field goal. 


The Gleeniverse!

It's great!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hefe said:


> I'm surprised at all the accolades for Kurt as Riff Raff. What did he do other than walk around in the make up and costume? He hardly sang, and when he did, I didn't care for the way his voice sounded.


Kurt's mannerisms and singing were spot on for the character in the movie. Doesn't matter that it was a small part, it was that he played Riff Raff perfectly. YMMV.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm so thrilled that the episode opened the way that it did -- just like the movie. A+ for that alone.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Tracy said:


> IN. WHAT. UNIVERSE??


In the same universe that every time someone wants to sing, a band materializes, with all the right instruments, and knowing the version of the song perfectly?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

eddyj said:


> In the same universe that every time someone wants to sing, a band materializes, with all the right instruments, and knowing the version of the song perfectly?


And any costume, such as Lady Gaga and KISS, can be handmade overnight by high school students.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Kurt's mannerisms and singing were spot on for the character in the movie. Doesn't matter that it was a small part, it was that he played Riff Raff perfectly. YMMV.


Yeah, I get that, but he'll probably never have an easier role in his life. I just didn't find it noteworthy in any way.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> And any costume, such as Lady Gaga and KISS, can be handmade overnight by high school students.


That would be ridiculous. The costumes materialize from the same alternate universe as the band.


----------



## kleinman (Oct 6, 2003)

eddyj said:


> In the same universe that every time someone wants to sing, a band materializes, with all the right instruments, and knowing the version of the song perfectly?


One of the funniest Glee lines of all was when Rachel called out that little bit of un-reality. It was the episode where she sang with her mother. They were standing - alone - in the auditorium, built themselves up to sing together, and piano-dude suddenly appeared ready to play. Rachel looked right at her mom and said something like "oh he's just always sort of around."


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

busyba said:


> btw... the joke Artie made about Santana's "large breasts"... I know that's a running gag this season, but absent any actual large breasts it seems like they're trying to jedi-mind-trick us into believing that she's got them through the constant use of dialogue.
> 
> It's remenicent of how characters in Clooney's _Ocean's 11_ had to keep telling the audiance that Julia Roberts' character was supposed to be hot.


Have to agree. I think she meets the definition of that joke only when compared to the other people on the show. 

This is kinda like how we're supposed to think the "show within the show" is funny on shows like Studio 60, or that Vincent Chase's movies are good on Entourage, when in reality they're terrible. "I am Queens Boulevard."

On the episode - never seen Rocky Horror and therefore didn't follow it all. No idea who any of the characters are. Sue's "rewrites" that she read on stage hit home to me. The play seemed like it goes nowhere and makes no sense. (When the show has me agreeing with its villain, I think it took a wrong turn).

I felt like I could have skipped the entire episode and just watched the "here's what you missed on GLEE" next week.

Had no idea the person Emma was playing in rehearsal was the same character as the one Rachel way playing in the play. But it didn't really matter who was playing the part in the show, it was completely inappropriate for him to be playing that part opposite one of his high school students. Inappropriate enough that it was completely out of character for Will to even consider doing it. Also completely implausible for Emma to believe Will wanted to rehearse his part by rehearsing a song that he doesn't sing in at all.

Overall, this season has taken on a much more emphasized broadway/show tunes/musical theater side, as compared to last season when it was mostly pop tunes.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

aindik said:


> Have to agree. I think she meets the definition of that joke only when compared to the other people on the show.
> 
> This is kinda like how we're supposed to think the "show within the show" is funny on shows like Studio 60, or that Vincent Chase's movies are good on Entourage, when in reality they're terrible. "I am Queens Boulevard."
> 
> ...


I completely agree. Last season, the plot drove the show, and the music supported it. This season, the plot has just been along for the ride, wherever the music takes it. And currently, I don't like where the music has taken it.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

aindik said:


> Overall, this season has taken on a much more emphasized broadway/show tunes/musical theater side, as compared to last season when it was mostly pop tunes.


With the exception of this week, which really belongs in its own catagory, I break the music down as 13 relatively current pop songs, 9 older pop songs and 7 show tunes.

Pretty balanced, I think.

Season one was about 18 show tunes, 29 relatively current pop songs and 76 older pop songs.

What we're seeing is current artists reacting to the popularity of the show and licensing their music.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Not sure why this week doesn't count in the show tunes column. If they devote an entire episode to show tunes (even from a single show) it counts as a show tunes episode and all the songs count as show tunes. I assume you counted the Britney episode as all pop tunes?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Lori said:


> ....
> 
> What we're seeing is current artists reacting to the popularity of the show and licensing their music.


...and the writers shoe-horning the plot to accommodate them, in my opinion.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

aindik said:


> Not sure why this week doesn't count in the show tunes column. If they devote an entire episode to show tunes (even from a single show) it counts as a show tunes episode and all the songs count as show tunes. I assume you counted the Britney episode as all pop tunes?


RHPS music is technically "showtunes", yes. But it's _so_ crossover that I can see not counting it as showtunes.

I mean, _Hot Patootie_ is no _Don't Rain On My Parade_.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The "is it a showtune or a pop song?" question is a lot like the "is Glee a comedy or a drama?" question.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Well, I finally saw Glee for the first time ever when I watched this and I have to say I really got a kick out of it. I thought the numbers were nicely done and I got into the characters in the show too. Some things I found odd, like they kept the word "transvestite", but changed "transexual" to "sensational". The only problem I had was that some songs ended too soon and I wanted to hear them in full.

I never kept up with the Glee phenomena. I knew that it was popular, and I expected something a little different. I enjoyed it and think I'll add a season pass for it. I love my new dual-tuner Tivo. I almost never have conflicts anymore.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I think I finally put my finger on the problem this show has with its characters (and the, for me at least, likeability problem with them)...

There's a fine line between "flawed" and "stupid", and Ryan Murphy seems to have a lot of trouble spotting it.

I imagine he thinks of Will's flat out stupid actions in this episode as simply being flawed.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> And any costume, such as Lady Gaga and KISS, can be handmade overnight by high school students.


Hey now, the KISS costumes took two days. They went after the girls did.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

busyba said:


> I think I finally put my finger on the problem this show has with its characters (and the, for me at least, likeability problem with them)...
> 
> There's a fine line between "flawed" and "stupid", and Ryan Murphy seems to have a lot of trouble spotting it.
> 
> I imagine he thinks of Will's flat out stupid actions in this episode as simply being flawed.


They've dug quite the hole for Will- back when he had crazy Terri at least he had a life outside school and semi everyday problems.
But now he is no more than a smarmy joke and it's going to take some mighty fine script writing to get him back on tract.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

aindik said:


> Not sure why this week doesn't count in the show tunes column. If they devote an entire episode to show tunes (even from a single show) it counts as a show tunes episode and all the songs count as show tunes. I assume you counted the Britney episode as all pop tunes?


I would count this week's numbers as show tunes. What I should have said is that I believe this week to be an anomaly, and when you look at the rest of the season--excluding this episode-- the balance of show tunes is relatively low, about 24%. Of course, this will skew that number, but this was a gimmick show, and is not indicative of a sea change in the direction of the show.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Lori said:


> I would count this week's numbers as show tunes. What I should have said is that I believe this week to be an anomaly, and when you look at the rest of the season--excluding this episode-- the balance of show tunes is relatively low, about 24%. Of course, this will skew that number, but this was a gimmick show, and is not indicative of a sea change in the direction of the show.


Understood. But I think the overall balance of the show has shifted recently. There was a heavy show tunes focus in the episodes immediately prior to this one, too. The last episode had 3. Following that up with this one is making me feel like I'm not in the show's demographic.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Got to remember this is Ryan Murphy, the man who gave us "Nip/Tuck" -- a series with an interesting premise and quirky characters that ran itself into the ground trying to top itself every season.

David E. Kelley was the master at this, with "L.A. Law," "Picket Fences," "Ally McBeal," "The Practice," and "Boston Public."


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> They've dug quite the hole for Will- back when he had crazy Terri at least he had a life outside school and semi everyday problems.
> But now he is no more than a smarmy joke and it's going to take some mighty fine script writing to get him back on tract.


Yeah, I agree, I think the whole bit about unrequited love is a bit much now. It seems like they were trying for a Pam/Jim (the office) thing and blew it.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

aindik said:


> Understood. But I think the overall balance of the show has shifted recently. There was a heavy show tunes focus in the episodes immediately prior to this one, too. The last episode had 3. Following that up with this one is making me feel like I'm not in the show's demographic.


I don't think so. There have almost always been show tunes included, usually sung by Rachel.

Just thinking back to recent episodes there was a whole britney episode and I think the duets episode had more non-showtunes than showtunes.

Okay, i just looked and found a list of songs on wikipedia and here is what I see for the first 4 episodes:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_songs_in_Glee_(season_2)

1. Audition - 3 out of 8 were showtunes
2. Britney/Brittany - 0 out of 7 were showtunes
3. Grilled Cheesus - 1 out of 7 were showtunes (actually a Barbra song from the movie Yentl)
4. Duets - 2 out of 7 were showtunes

So that is 6 out of 29 songs in the first 4 episodes. That does not seem like it is unbalanced to me.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I count 3 on Duets: Victor/Victoria, A Chorus Line, and Get Happy/Happy Days are Here Again.

And, of course, 7 out of 7 in the Rocky Horror episode.

By my count, that's 14 out of 36. Out of 5 episodes, 3 of them had 3 or more show tunes. That's quite a bit. I didn't say it was more than half. I said it was a lot, and more than last year.

To me, that's says if you're going to watch this show, expect lots of show tunes.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Given they are a choir and perform, I think expecting a lot of show tunes is pretty reasonable.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Given they are a choir and perform, I think expecting a lot of show tunes is pretty reasonable.


I suppose. But that's not what the show was last year. From here I counted 15 show tunes in 22 episodes last year. This year, if you take out the Rocky Horror and Britney episodes, you have 7 in 3 episodes. Or 14 in 5 episodes if you include those two.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> I suppose. But that's not what the show was last year. From here I counted 15 show tunes in 22 episodes last year. This year, if you take out the Rocky Horror and Britney episodes, you have 7 in 3 episodes. Or 14 in 5 episodes if you include those two.


I count 19 on that list from S1 that are actually attributed to stage musicals. There may be others that originated as show tunes but were then made popular by another artist, and the version covered by Glee was the popular version rather than the musical version.

But even if 19 is the total number of show tunes from S1, there were five in the pilot alone. The Pilot is the blueprint for the series, so if you were going to be turned off by the inclusion of show tunes, I'd think you'd have tuned out after the Pilot.

Also, the inclusion of show tunes seems to have a lot to do with plot and character focus. When the plot is focused more on Rachel, there will be more show tunes. When the guest stars have a Broadway background (Kristin Chenoweth, Idina Menzel), there will be more show tunes.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

aindik said:


> I count 3 on Duets: Victor/Victoria, A Chorus Line, and Get Happy/Happy Days are Here Again.
> 
> And, of course, 7 out of 7 in the Rocky Horror episode.
> 
> ...


Even tho RHPS started as a "show", I'd be hard pressed to consider them showtunes.

If you do, then "And I'm telling you, I'm not going" falls there too.

"Endless Love" was the theme to a movie of the same name.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I count 20 on that list from S1 that are actually attributed to stage musicals. There may be others that originated as show tunes but were then made popular by another artist, and the version covered by Glee was the popular version rather than the musical version.
> 
> But even if 20 is the total number of show tunes from S1, there were five in the pilot alone. The Pilot is the blueprint for the series, so if you were going to be turned off by the inclusion of show tunes, I'd think you'd have tuned out after the Pilot.
> 
> Also, the inclusion of show tunes seems to have a lot to do with plot and character focus. When the plot is focused more on Rachel, there will be more show tunes. When the guest stars have a Broadway background (Kristin Chenoweth, Idina Menzel), there will be more show tunes.


I counted 20 too.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I count 20 on that list from S1 that are actually attributed to stage musicals. There may be others that originated as show tunes but were then made popular by another artist, and the version covered by Glee was the popular version rather than the musical version.


I counted again. This time I got 18. 19 if you count the same song from Dreamgirls twice.

Regardless, that's still fewer than 1 per episode, and now we're getting 2 or 3.



DevdogAZ said:


> But even if 20 is the total number of show tunes from S1, there were five in the pilot alone. The Pilot is the blueprint for the series, so if you were going to be turned off by the inclusion of show tunes, I'd think you'd have tuned out after the Pilot.


I didn't tune in until after the pilot, after which, as you point out, they toned it down considerably. So, what I saw was 21 episodes and 15 show tunes. If they were going by this year's ratio so far, I should have expected 42 show tunes instead of 15.



DevdogAZ said:


> Also, the inclusion of show tunes seems to have a lot to do with plot and character focus. When the plot is focused more on Rachel, there will be more show tunes. When the guest stars have a Broadway background (Kristin Chenoweth, Idina Menzel), there will be more show tunes.


Sure. And all that is deliberate on the part of the producers. We're seeing it more than we saw it last year.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Langree said:


> I counted 20 too.


I actually edited my post to 19, because I went back and looked and see that the same song from _Dreamgirls_ is listed twice. It was performed twice in the same episode: once by Mercedes and once by the choir from the deaf school.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> I counted again. This time I got 18. 19 if you count the same song from Dreamgirls twice.


There's one from _Hair_ that's easy to miss because it's listed along with another artist.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> There's one from _Hair_ that's hard to see because it's listed along with another artist.


I caught that one. And I counted it even though it's only half a song (it was a medley with another song that wasn't a show tune).

Ah. Found it. I missed the one from Wicked for some reason.

So, it's settled. 5 in the pilot and then 14 in the next 21 episodes. Do you agree we've seen a lot more so far this year?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Jeez louise guise... nitpick much?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> I caught that one. And I counted it even though it's only half a song (it was a medley with another song that wasn't a show tune).


You're right. I didn't notice that "You're the One That I Want" from _Grease_ was sung twice in two different episodes. So 18 different show tunes, but 20 different performances of show tunes.

Anyway, if you did you ratio after the Pilot, you would have expected 110 show tunes in S1. If you did your ratio based solely on Episodes 2 and 3, you would have expected zero show tunes in S1. So they're going to be interspersed throughout the show, sometimes more prevalent than others, depending on the musical theme of the episode, the plot and character focus, and the guest stars.

Personally, I'd rather them sing well-known, classic show tunes than some of the recent pop music that isn't really the type of music that a show choir would perform.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

aindik said:


> I caught that one. And I counted it even though it's only half a song (it was a medley with another song that wasn't a show tune).
> 
> Ah. Found it. I missed the one from Wicked for some reason.
> 
> So, it's settled. 5 in the pilot and then 14 in the next 21 episodes. Do you agree we've seen a lot more so far this year?


But again, from a school chior I'd expect it.

He uses songs to help tell the story in some fashion, showtunes are written just for that purpose. They are written to convey feelings and emotion, So they get used quite a bit.

The only genre they haven't touched is Country/Western.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Langree said:


> The only genre they haven't touched is Country/Western.


I see the smiley there, so you were probably kidding. but there are in fact quite a lot of genres they haven't done at all... I don't recall any real blues, jazz, or soul pieces, for instance, and as I mentioned previously, no contemporary Christian or gospel pieces either.

And actually, they did country last year (Carrie Underwood's "Last Name.")


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I see the smiley there, so you were probably kidding. but there are in fact quite a lot of genres they haven't done at all... I don't recall any real blues, jazz, or soul pieces, for instance, and as I mentioned previously, no contemporary Christian or gospel pieces either.
> 
> And actually, they did country last year (Carrie Underwood's "Last Name.")


I'd love to see them do a bit of Etta James or Billie Holiday.

They missed an opurtunity to use Amy Grant in "Grilled Cheezus", given that she had cross-over success it would have worked in easily.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

aindik said:


> Get Happy/Happy Days are Here Again.


Somebody is going to have to explain to me how that is a show tune. Have they been used in movies in the past? Yes. But as far as I can tell neither were written for a specific show and were popular songs in their own right.

I guess we should count Joan Osbornes One of Us as a showtune because it was used as the theme song from Joan Of Arcadia. Do we count I want to Hold your Hand as a showtune because it was used in a musical and performed differently than the original artist?

I guess I am saying that I see a difference between a show tune and song that was a stand alone tune that was included in a show.

As for Rocky Horror, I consider that a specialty themed episode for Halloween. I guess they could have performed Monster Mash or Werewolves of London instead but I am glad they didn't. Of course I did think this was a really weak episode.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Maui said:


> Somebody is going to have to explain to me how that is a show tune. Have they been used in movies in the past? Yes. But as far as I can tell neither were written for a specific show and were popular songs in their own right.


Looking at the Wiki for Happy Days are Here Again, first recorded in 1929, first used in a movie 1930 and used in a crapload of movies after that, was used as a theme to celebrate the end of prohibition and again when FDR ran.

So to me, the reason it's so well known is a blurred line, would it have been as popular without the exposure of the films?

But I do agree, a true showtune is one written for a show or movie.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

A show tune is a song written expressly for a SHOW. Meaning a _Broadway_ show (or off-Broadway, I guess). Sondheim, Rodgers and Hammerstein, etc.

I've never heard of a song written for a movie to be referred to as a "show tune" before. In recent years, most of them are pop songs for radio play.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Wow...the number of show tunes vs. pop songs is a point of contention for Glee fans?

I suddenly feel like I may not want to be part of this audience any more. 

The only thing that bothers me about the season is that the story has been terrible, and the music themes are totally driving the weak story instead of the other way around. Of course, that's a pretty big thing.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

hefe said:


> Wow...the number of show tunes vs. pop songs is a point of contention for Glee fans?


Apparently it's only an issue for me.



hefe said:


> I suddenly feel like I may not want to be part of this audience any more.


That's where I'm starting to go. The ratio of show tunes vs. pop songs is why I'm going there.

I'm sitting there watching the last episode, and then this one, wondering what compels me to spend a half hour of my week watching show tunes when I have no interest in show tunes in any other context.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Maui said:


> Somebody is going to have to explain to me how that is a show tune. Have they been used in movies in the past? Yes. But as far as I can tell neither were written for a specific show and were popular songs in their own right.


By the strictest of definitions, yes, show tunes refer to songs from Broadway musicals.

I, however, don't see much difference between Broadway musical songs and classic silver screen musical songs, and both songs you refer to originated from the very early 20th century silver screen musicals. I personally would tend to group anything of that particular musical style together under the same category of show tunes.

There's a marked difference between the songs written for todays movies, which often are strictly incidental music or used as closing credit songs, and classic silver screen musical songs, and you're right, I wouldn't consider songs written for modern movies show tunes.

Of course, the waters are considerably muddied when you consider shows like "Rent," or a more extreme example, "Rock of Ages" or "American Idiot," that are most definitely Broadway musicals, but have songs that diverge considerably from the tradition of Sondheim, Rogers and Hammerstein, et. al. "Rent" clearly uses songs that are more pop and rock inspired, and "Rock of Ages" and "American Idiot" use straight-up contemporary pop and rock songs from major recording artists. Songs from "Rent," regardless of it's particular style, I think would still be considered show tunes, and the songs there still share some traits with musicals of the past, both stage and screen. However, would songs from "Rock of Ages" or "American Idiot" be show tunes?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

If it was written for a stage show or a movie, and a character in the show or movie sings the song on stage or on screen, (and we're not talking about a concert or a concert movie), then it's a show tune.

Songs from Rent or Dreamgirls are show tunes. Songs from American Idiot or Mama Mia aren't.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Of course, the waters are considerably muddied when you consider shows like "Rent," or a more extreme example, "Rock of Ages" or "American Idiot," that are most definitely Broadway musicals, but have songs that diverge considerably from the tradition of Sondheim, Rogers and Hammerstein, et. al. "Rent" clearly uses songs that are more pop and rock inspired, and "Rock of Ages" and "American Idiot" use straight-up contemporary pop and rock songs from major recording artists. Songs from "Rent," regardless of it's particular style, I think would still be considered show tunes, and the songs there still share some traits with musicals of the past, both stage and screen. *However, would songs from "Rock of Ages" or "American Idiot" be show tunes?*


No, because "Rock of Ages" and "American Idiot" (and those other jukebox musicals) aren't considered "shows".[/BroadwaySnob]


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

busyba said:


> No, because "Rock of Ages" and "American Idiot" (and those other jukebox musicals) aren't considered "shows".[/BroadwaySnob]


Mama mia!?

Accross the Universe?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Langree said:


> Mama mia!?
> 
> Accross the Universe?


Same complaint. If I want to listen to ABBA music, I'll dial up "ABBA" on my iPod. I don't need to pay money to watch a glorified karaoke version of it.

Then again, I also thought _Cats_ was a BBOS that was better suited as a Vegas lounge act than a Broadway Musicial.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> Same complaint. If I want to listen to ABBA music, I'll dial up "ABBA" on my iPod. I don't need to pay money to watch a glorified karaoke version of it.


To put it another way... "Sing some original songs!" [/JeffWingerFromCommunity]


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> What I do find inappropriate is Santana's hitting on Carl- how can that be OK?


Inappropriate, sure, but realistic. I remember being a teenage girl and several of my friends dated adults. (Including the show choir director who's now on a certain registry in Maryland...)



TriBruin said:


> And any costume, such as Lady Gaga and KISS, can be handmade overnight by high school students.


Or their long-lost birth mothers.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Should I just delete this thing now if I've never seen Rocky Horror?
> 
> I know...sacrilege, right? I tried watching it by myself and barely lasted 15 minutes, and I haven't had the opportunity to partake in the full group experience yet.


Ok I'll admit that I never saw Rocky Horror, although I recognized most of the songs. I still enjoyed this episode -- so much more than the Britneyy Spears ep. The songs were fun; costumes were great. The kids looked like they were having a blast.

It didn't paint Mr. Shue in a good light, though. He's starting to act like a selfish jerk, using this production in an attempt to get closer to Emma. I hope the apology at the end was more than just words.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dbranco said:


> I hope the apology at the end was more than just words.


Clearly it wasn't, otherwise it would have segued directly into a performance of _More Than Words_.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually, the Get Happy/Happy Days Are Here Again duet was done by Barbara Streisand and Judy Garland for some TV show in the 60's. It is a fabulous performance, and they tried to duplicate it on Glee.

So not really a "Show Tune" in the traditional sense, but rather a duet made from two non-show tunes for a TV show.

You be the judge!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Actually, the Get Happy/Happy Days Are Here Again duet was done by Barbara Streisand and Judy Garland for some TV show in the 60's. It is a fabulous performance, and they tried to duplicate it on Glee.
> 
> So not really a "Show Tune" in the traditional sense, but rather a duet made from two non-show tunes for a TV show.
> 
> You be the judge!


Thanks Ninny. That was my opinion too, not a show tune.


----------

